# Good Pet?



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi All

My Uncle used to have a ferret called Doris and I thought she was very sweet.

I have no idea about keeping ferrets though so thought I would ask some questions as im quite interested!

Do they have medical problems? With dogs all you hear about are health screens, hip scores etc....so do ferrets have any issues?

Are they expensive to keep? Although I know I love to buy loads for pets so could well be!

What sort of family/person do you think a ferret would suit...ie,do they need a lot of time spent with them?

Sorry if I sound a bit blonde! Im just curious as theyre lovely little creatures!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

We meet again. I'm not stalking you honest
I kept ferrets for many years and loved them. I didn't have any problems with there health. They need to be handled quite a lot when they are young, otherwise they can tend to bite, and boy can they bite!
Ferrets are escapologists so need a secure cage. They love to come out and play and are sooo amusing. Just like pippin
I can't imagine that they cost much though mine were fed on rabbit so it was very cheap.
The main thing to realise is that the females come into season and if not mated can actually loose so much condition that they can die. I think you can get them neutered but I'm not sure, someone on here should know


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi there. rona is right. 
you can get them neautered and i recommmend that for the Jills if your not going to breed. Remember ferrets like to sleep, and I mean sleep, as in about 2 3rds of their day is spend lazing around (lucky things) 
ours are pretty cheap to look after, because the dogs are on the raw diet i just get a bit of their meat and they have that. i haven't found any health problems.
when you get them make sure you go to a decent breeder though. there are some bar-stewards out there.
i have found jills are more skitish that the hobs, so bear that in mind. 
ferrets are good for anyone really, as long as you spend some time with them everyday and they have plenty of play time they'll be fine. ferrets are very social animals so if you plan on getting one you might want to consider getting two so they have company all the time. we have a small hammock for them and when Ink was with us all five used to sleep in it.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Im sure im being stalked lol! Its amazing what people know about all sorts of things! Not sure what Pippin would think of a ferret! Shes bad enough when she sees a sheep as wants to play and make friends with it lol!

Fade To Grey.....it was your pictures of your ferrets that got me thinking about them actually! I think it could well be an idea for next year, something to look into anyway


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree definately got to have at least two, they play so much


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

they are a bundle of laughs. you can never get sick of their antics and they look so cute doing it


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ferrets are lovely. Have you considered a rescue? I know that they are full to bursting round my way!!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

They make wonderful pets!


----------

